# Some of my horse drawings,



## 2hot4u (May 2, 2009)

bumpp bumppp bump bump!


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

Well you defiantly have a start, keep practicing. Sometimes it is helpful to look at some photos, and the anatomy of the horse and human. Keep it up!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I think they are cute! They remind me of cartoons. :] I like them.


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Great drawings. They definitely have a lot of motion to them!


----------

